# Shiho Nage --  Sword applications?



## Mike Hamer (Dec 7, 2006)

Today I noticed that shiho nage is the same movement you would make with a sword when turning the blade face up  (maybe to defend or move into an attack).  Does anybody know what I'm talking about???


----------



## Keikai (Dec 7, 2006)

Tsutsumi Ryu ju jutsu has a set of kata to show the relationsship between sword techniques and unarmed techniques. Shiho Nage is one of the techniques covered in these kata. 

The technique involves passing the uke and slicing the neck, turning and cutting to the back of the head. The hand and foot work is the same for both the sword and hand techniques. 

Yoseikan Aikido has virtually the same technique to show Shiho Nage.


----------



## howard (Dec 7, 2006)

The same thing is present in Daito-ryu.  If you have a chance to see Kondo's Ikkajo DVDs, you'll see him demonstrate the sword application that shihonage derives from.  It's just as Keikai describes.


----------



## Mike Hamer (Dec 7, 2006)

Cool!


----------



## KarateKowboy (Dec 7, 2006)

Mike Hamer said:


> Today I noticed that shiho nage is the same movement you would make with a sword when turning the blade face up (maybe to defend or move into an attack). Does anybody know what I'm talking about???



Aikido is based on the movement of cutting with a sword.  You will see this idea in many techniques.  This is why Aikido schools place so much emphasis on bokken work.


----------



## Monadnock (Dec 7, 2006)

It's also nice to do Shiho Nage as a Tachi Dori technique, and see how Uke's blade passes by his own body.


----------



## charyuop (Dec 7, 2006)

My Sensei for most of the bare hands moves he tells us how to do it as if we had a sword on our hands. He constantly compares them, and I admit that helps us in keeping the correct posture of the hands.


----------



## theletch1 (Dec 8, 2006)

To make a katana cut the way it is supposed to cut you have to slice with it, not hack with it.  This means that you must start a little past your intended target and draw the tsuka (hilt) sharply back toward your hara.  How many times have you heard that all techniques in aikido must come back to your center?  Probably only Morph4me will understand when I say that the greatest example I've seen of the correlation between aikido and the sword is our NGA technique called drop.  It is exactly the same as drawing and cutting an opponent standing directly in front of you.


----------

